# Silence/Solitude



## Deleted member 2626 (Feb 14, 2017)

So this morning on my mutt and I's walk to Kmart for me to have my bowel movement I figured I'd spend the day without speech. Not even to him which isn't much anyway. It feels good to just grunt and use hand signals to him which is a lot of how we communicate anyway. Dogs don't care. My dad came up to my grandparents where I am housesitting alone without modern facilities besides outlets and no house access besides basement and garage and I simply wrote what I needed to say and it was alrite he knows how I am. I have always had days or a day go by often where I didn't see or speak to a human and always really like it. It makes the next interaction better. Planetwalker also had me thinking of this. I read it months ago and he supposively went years without talking and he learned sign language and wrote his messages. Anyone else enjoy the organicness of silence and solitude? I write this from Mcdonalds on my tablet without having uttered a word since early morning. I feel clear.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 14, 2017)

I've gone months without communicating to another.

Do it in jail and you risk going to the loony bin.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Feb 14, 2017)

Im working on the months thing. Really wanna achieve that in the next few years. My most is 4 days or so I think and then I am a socialite for a few hours when back in town. . . It feels good though without words. I get sick of chit chat as it is and don't stay around it much.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 14, 2017)

A strange thing happened when I went so long without speaking.

When I began to speak again, I discovered that my out of practice mouth could not keep up with my brain. I did stumble in speech more than usual for a short time.

You can do it. 

Do it until you get tired of it and maybe you'll someday enjoy human company more than ever.


----------



## freegander (Feb 14, 2017)

When I was a child, I used to get terrible sore throats and I wouldn't speak for days. I attribute most of my depth of character to those days spent lying in silence in my family's living room. 

Monks and nuns who take vows of silence view it as a way of connecting more fully to the heart of God. No matter your religious views, silence detaches from the mundane and connects us more fully to what's beyond. 

It's interesting that every human society has devised an audible language. I think this shows that it is a human need, but like fasting from food, much can be learned from abstaining.


----------



## Grubblin (Feb 15, 2017)

Kim Chee said:


> A strange thing happened when I went so long without speaking.
> 
> When I began to speak again, I discovered that my out of practice mouth could not keep up with my brain. I did stumble in speech more than usual for a short time.
> 
> ...



The exact same thing happened to me but I thought it was just me. My words just couldn't keep up with the brain after three weeks of being silent. Bad thing is that it was a couple of months ago that this happened and some words still haven't caught up yet.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Feb 15, 2017)

I talk to myself in my head. Even sometimes find myself making hand and facial gestures to go along with the conversation almost in response. I am probably a little nutty. Never tried being totally silent though, gone a few days unintentionally and I never thought of it as silence because, I was talking to myself in my head the whole time. I've gotten so wrapped up in these silent conversations, I've actually thought I said things out loud and was worried someone overheard. I am extremely comfortable in my own solitude.


----------



## xpolx (Feb 26, 2017)

i got to the point where i started forgetting how to talk to people,like even the smallest conversatipn felt really overwhelming and even now i cant deal with small talk not that i was particuraly good at it before hehe


----------

